# The Mummy (2017)



## Veho (Dec 5, 2016)

A new Mummy sequel/reboot/restart/_completely different movie because not all mummies have to be related and this doesn't have to have anything to do with Brendan Fraser's Mummy thing_... is coming: 


​ 


MFW:


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2016)

I already found the last one rubbish..
But, seeing it's completely different from Brendan's, I might watch it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2016)

Some people set their film somewhere tropical so as to have a little holiday funded by a studio, going by that someone wanted to have a long session in the vomit comet funded. I can respect that.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2016)

ಠ_ಠ
Really? Just really?


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2017)

Forgot to post trailer #2: 

​


This looks weird. Mite b interesting.


Patricia Velásquez was hotter


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> ಠ_ಠ
> Really? Just really?


Me from last year, still relevant.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 7, 2017)

This looks like it could be good, will definitely be checking it out when it comes out.


----------



## Minox (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks interesting, definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 7, 2017)

Second trailer looks different than previous mummy movies. more civilized than Egyptian scenes.
It's on my watch list, even if it ends being bad or similar to existing movies.
We already have a new King Kong every 10 years for last century, why not mummy ?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 7, 2017)

Cyan said:


> Second trailer looks different than previous mummy movies. more civilized than Egyptian scenes.
> It's on my watch list, even if it ends being bad or similar to existing movies.
> We already have a new King Kong every 10 years for last century, why not mummy ?


If only we'd get an Evangelion movie that focus on robot brawls.  Godzilla 2014 and Pacific Rim had huge beasts but again, they focused more on the humans than Kong/monsters. What makes it worse, Bryan Cranston was barely in Godzilla 2014 and the damn movie was pitch black. :-/


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

It looked both weird and good to me. My type of film.


----------

